# Alternative to Mason Jars?



## Gdaddy (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good alternative to Mason jars for fairly large quantities? I've heard of using coolers but I've also heard they don't work so well. I think it's a pain in the ass dealing with 20 or 30 jars while curing. I know it's a good problem to have and I will do it if there's no better way but it seems like there must be a better method for dealing with a larger quantity. I was thinking about using 1/2 or 1 gallon jars but I'm not sure if there would be a higher risk of molding in them. Anyway anyone know another way?


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

plastic tupper-ware containers are the next best thing man.

if you can't use glass for whatever reason (which, I don't understand why you couldn't just go out and buy some mason jars..) then the next best thing is to use plastic air-tight tupperware containers. Some people say that the plastic imparts the taste of the product.. but I've had to use one before and to tell ya the truth.. the difference to me is kinda minimal.

But yeah, that's your best bet.

peace.


----------



## Dominathan (May 3, 2011)

Pickle sized jars can get pretty big. I know some of them are 2 gallons, which is 8 times the volume offered by a standard Mason jar (one quart).


----------



## Gdaddy (May 3, 2011)

Yeah it's not the glass I have a problem with it's the size of the jars. All I ever see are the quart size jars in stores, which adds up to a lot of jars pretty quickly if you have a couple pounds to cure. I don't really see why plastic food storage containers would leave a bad taste on the buds, I don't notice any flavor on food or drink when they're used for that. I think I'll try to find some larger jars like 1 gallon or so, that would cut down on the number of jars to tend to, but I have never seen them in any grocery stores / walmart so I guess I'll have to find them online.


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 3, 2011)

i use gallon pickle jars, 3 bucks at sams dump the pickles out...lol


----------



## Gdaddy (May 3, 2011)

Like I said I've heard of people using like large drink coolers lilike the kind you'd take to the beach, which would be nice because I could get it all done in one large batch, but I heard it's not air tight enough. But something like that that was air tight would be great.


----------



## bleedintears (May 3, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> i use gallon pickle jars, 3 bucks at sams dump the pickles out...lol


But personally i find any jars that contain something, tend to hold on to the smell. 
I have some pickle jars that have been washed and left open for quite awhile and they still smell.


----------



## Gdaddy (May 3, 2011)

So how do you get the pickle smell/flavor out? I tried it once and no matter how much I washed it it still smelled like pickles.


----------



## ibeblazd420 (May 3, 2011)

buy a candle with the size jar you want. they get pretty big!. ok now run some warm water in it to break the wax from the glass and scrap it off. takes some time and practice to get it just right but when your done you end up with a sick ass nug jar =]


----------



## ibeblazd420 (May 3, 2011)

^^ also get a good smelling candle so then if you wana bitch bout smells atleast it smells delicious =] haha


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 3, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> But personally i find any jars that contain something, tend to hold on to the smell.
> I have some pickle jars that have been washed and left open for quite awhile and they still smell.


pour bleach in the lid for a couple hours, thats what holds the smell, let them dry in the sun 4 a day, no smell.


----------



## Gdaddy (May 3, 2011)

Seems like ball Mason jars only go up to half gallon in size, guess I'll get those, all least it will cut the # of jars in half.


----------



## freddiemoney (May 3, 2011)

3 or 5 gallon pails with tight lids. I bet almost any restaurant you go to will give you a few. Try to get one that was holding oil or something rather than pickles.


----------



## That 5hit (May 3, 2011)

the only problem i've had with tupperware is once you use them for curing weed they can't be used for anyhing else . the weed inparts onto the plastic not the other way round. maybe the first cure if there isn't enuff weed in the bin will have a plastic smell but i dout it . the smell of weed is 100 X stronger then plastic. i don't think 1g of weed in a 10gal plastic tub will ever smell like plastic, but trust me, that 10 gal plastic tub will smell like it had 10lbs stuffed in it after 2 wks of having that 1gram nug in it


----------



## sparkafire (May 3, 2011)

Here you go. http://www.happyherbalist.com/5gallonglasspicklejar.aspx


----------



## taint (May 3, 2011)

Here ya go.
http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/detail/TCL+68100


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

I use an old ass metal coca cola cooler. It's all metal with a metal lid I just wrap it with seran wrap. It holds alot and is completely sealed and light proof.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 3, 2011)

Wal Mart had some pretty big ass jars last time I was there, believe it was around half gallon or 3/4.


----------



## italia954 (May 3, 2011)

they sell stainless steel airtight tins on ebay


----------



## mtotty (May 4, 2011)

Try theses
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bormioli-Rocco-165-Oz-Fido-Square-Clear-Jar/15169978 
http://www.uline.com/BL_8168/Glass-Jars


----------



## bryon209 (May 4, 2011)

i use big plastic ice cream jugs


----------



## Gdaddy (May 4, 2011)

mtotty said:


> Try theses
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bormioli-Rocco-165-Oz-Fido-Square-Clear-Jar/15169978
> http://www.uline.com/BL_8168/Glass-Jars


Yeah man, that's just what I'm looking for, I did a few different searches but that one never came up, excellent thanks a lot!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 4, 2011)

If you have time you can get the funk out of any jar. It takes *at least* a week but it'll work on any glass jar. Stuff it full of newspaper and close it. Pull out the newspaper after 2 days and change it. Repeat until the funk is gone. I use it for stash jars (I make them) all the time. Works like a charm.


----------



## endogarden (May 8, 2011)

Thank you guys for the excellent links!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 9, 2011)

ibeblazd420 said:


> ^^ also get a good smelling candle so then if you wana bitch bout smells atleast it smells delicious =] haha


I really can't believe some of the crap I hear on here...


----------



## lozac123 (May 9, 2011)

I brew my own wine and beer, i find the best thing to get rid of smells is a brewers seriliser. im not sure about america, but over here in the uk you can get young's steriliser.

generally speaking all sterilisers have an anti odour chemical in them too.


----------



## mrduke (May 9, 2011)

just put tem in turkey bags. done deal


----------



## Zaphod Beetlecocks (May 9, 2011)

Those link posted by mtotty were good, but the problem with them is the narrow diameter of the opening. You wanna be able to get in there and toss and mix up the buds for a proper cure. Personally i would go for these:

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/kitchen-and-food/food-containers-storage/two-gallon-glass-jar-with-lid/s483834

You should be able to cure at *least* a half pound per jar, most likely more. The only problem is they're not quite airtight, but you could make it airtight easily. All you'd have to so is run a bead of silicone or hot glue around the outside of the rim of the lid.


----------



## bleedintears (May 9, 2011)

Zaphod Beetlecocks said:


> Those link posted by mtotty were good, but the problem with them is the narrow diameter of the opening. You wanna be able to get in there and toss and mix up the buds for a proper cure. Personally i would go for these:
> 
> http://www.crateandbarrel.com/kitchen-and-food/food-containers-storage/two-gallon-glass-jar-with-lid/s483834
> 
> You should be able to cure at *least* a half pound per jar, most likely more. The only problem is they're not quite airtight, but you could make it airtight easily. All you'd have to so is run a bead of silicone or hot glue around the outside of the rim of the lid.



Those could work quite well if you can find a seal for them. At this moment the best use for one of those would be a cookie jar.


----------



## joe dollar (May 9, 2011)

throw some wrap over the top with a rubber band to hold in place. now its air tight


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 9, 2011)

joe dollar said:


> throw some wrap over the top with a rubber band to hold in place. now its air tight


No it's not.


----------



## herbalife (May 10, 2011)

These plastic locking-type storage containers work well:


To me the annoying part about jars isn't that they don't hold enough, it's the narrow opening. They have widemouth jars but not in the larger sizes. The plastic containers are nice because some are wider than they are tall, which makes for easy packing and emptying. Other reasons people avoid using very large containers are worries about budrot, if you have 30 jars and a few get moldy it's not as bad as if you had 6 really big jars and lost one.


----------



## Zaphod Beetlecocks (May 11, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Those could work quite well if you can find a seal for them.


Like i said, All you'd have to so is run a bead of silicone or hot glue around the outside of the rim of the lid.


----------



## legallyflying (May 11, 2011)

I am in the same boat dude. Last run was around 3 lbs. Stuffing buds in and out and in and out of 40 glass jars is just fucking stupid. I am in the process of finding a large broken refridgerator. I'm going to yank out all the shelves and shit, and put my hepa filter and dehu in it and seal the holes up. Need to vent, open the door. Need to slow down the process...close the door and shut the dehu off. Hepa should take care of the smell. Best of all I can just stick it in the garage and forget about it. Maybe a should look for an ice chest instead...


----------



## endogarden (May 31, 2011)

I just bought like (5) 6 packs of 64oz Ball wide mouth jars to use with Caliber IIIs, it's working well and isn't complicated.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the idea of using an old pickle jar with the smell still inside. You can claim you have a new pickle strain. You can call it "purple pickle".


----------

